# Floor Furnace



## thehvacguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not accustomed to repairing floor furnaces, but the customer is poor. Normally I just replace them. Anyways I replaced the thermocouple, pulled the burner assembly out and cleaned it out. I put it all back together and there is a weird problem. After the burner comes on, it will stay on for a while and then it go off all by itself. I need some old school advice here, like I said I normally work on new stuff. I looked in my schoolbooks for gas heating and didnt find my answer.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Did you check the draft. may have a restriction in the vent that is not leaving it vent enough to maintain combustion air intake. And is causing it to choke itself out.


----------

